# Chavacano: Vo (Pronoun)



## Darkicity

Ok so I remember seeing somewhere that one can use the word vo as a way to say you in Tagalog. However, I can't find any evidence and now I am in doubt that this word even exists. Can someone confirm?? Is vo an archaic way of saying you???


----------



## onj-onj26

I have never heard of the word the Tagalog word _VO_. The sound "*V*" is a fairly new addition to the Filipino Abakada (Alphabet). So I cannot say that this was ever used in Tagalog or other Filipino dialects. There is, however, the Chinese word 我 (wŏ), which means ME, and YOU is 你 (nĭ).


----------



## mataripis

Vo maybe vosotros of Espaniol.It is never used in Tagalog.


----------



## Darkicity

Know what? My mistake everyone. It is NOT in the Tagalog language but actually in ANOTHER dialect spoken in the Philippines which the name of, I cannot recall at the moment. Sorry.


----------



## onj-onj26

Must be the Chavacano dialect you are referring to, man.


----------



## Darkicity

onj-onj26 said:


> Must be the Chavacano dialect you are referring to, man.


Yes! That is the one! My mistake, everyone


----------



## Hausmeister

Vos is still used in Mindanao


----------

